

Chosun Ilbo broadcast server accesible via remote desktop globally - Jack_Kramer

http://112.170.78.145:50000/chosun<p>http://s24.postimg.org/n74sdss44/epic.jpg
======
Jack_Kramer
note:im only spreading the word, i have no relation whatsoever to whoever did
it

